# Hornies sind da!



## Dxlfxn (30. April 2003)

Jau Leute, die Hornies sind da.
Habe gerade mit meinen Freunden telefoniert. Die sind vor Bolten-
hagen mit dem Trollingboot unterwegs. Haben Silber und nun auch die ersten Hornies am Blinker!
Bedeutet für mich: Letzter Termin zunächst an diesem Samstag zum Trolling. Ich hab kein Bock, ständig diese verrückten Teile
von meinen Blinkern abzumachen!


----------



## Klausi (30. April 2003)

Na dann wird ja bald richtig die Post abgehen.#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. April 2003)

Hurra, 

mit der Fliegenrute drillen bis der Arzt kommt - und dann eben Nachts auf Mefo :q 


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. April 2003)

#v  Klasse .... dann sind die Kerls ja auch bald am Strand :q 
...kann Dir nur beipflichten Stephan......
hmmm lecker Hornies :m


----------



## Hornpieper (30. April 2003)

Oha das ging ja schneller als ich dachte!

Noch schnell ein paar Fliegen binden und warten bis Klara wieder scheint. 
Apropos: Hat jemand 'nen Tipp für'n gutes Hornpieperfliegenmuster? ( muß auch nicht aus Hundehaar sein )
:q 
Björn


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. April 2003)

Nimm nen blanken Wirbel und häng nen blanken Haken dran. Ich
versuche jedenfalls immer alles, aber es gelingt mir nie, die Dinger
nicht zu fangen!
Jedem das seine. Aber ich habe nichts für die Hornies über. Auch wenn sie gut schmecken. Meine Familie jagt mich damit vom Acker.
Wenn ein Steak voller Nadeln wäre würds ja auch keiner Essen wollen. Sprotten ess ich mit Haut und Schwanz, bin wirklich nicht
empfindlich, aber Hornies?:v


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. April 2003)

Kann Dolfins Vorliebe nur an Hornis teilen. mag sie nicht angeln und erst recht nicht essen! :v Hoffentlich werde ich dann nicht so beglückt von den Silberpfeilen! Dann heißt es eben nur bis 6:00 morgens angeln zu gehen!


----------



## theactor (30. April 2003)

Ui! 
Ich habe noch nie gezielt auf Hornies geangelt und bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen?!
Wie angelt Ihr denn alle so?
Ich hörte von Heringsfetzen an Wasserkugel, MeFoBlinker mit Einzelhaken ...

Bin seeehr gespannt!

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (30. April 2003)

@ Dolfin und BBA :

Entweder seid ihr verwöhnt oder Weicheier;:q :m 

aber es gibt eine Menge "Küstenspinner" die haben richtig Bock auf die "Verrückten" ich auch  :q und ich finde, die schmecken nach ein bißchem Rauch gar nicht schlecht hmmhmmm

nun, jedem das Seine

Grüße Stephan


----------



## anguilla (30. April 2003)

So ein Horni fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung. Kann man die auch in Hirtshals fangen???
Vor der Überfahrt nach Norge ist am Sonntag sicher noch etwas Zeit...


----------



## MichaelB (30. April 2003)

Moin,

na endlich :z  heute habe ich das erste wirklich ganz blühende Rapsfeld gesehen und dachte sofort an die Rasselbande #h

@theactor: die von Dir aufgezählten Varianten sind es dann wohl auch soweit... lass es uns doch in Bälde mal zusammen testen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo!!!

@MichaelB: AU JA!
Das kommt auch gleich dem von Dir langsam entdeckten Spinnfischen sehr nahe! Vielleicht in Verbindung mit einer MeFo/Hornie-Session! 
Ich selber bin einfach hochgespannt. Ich habe so viel gehört von aus-dem-Wasser-fliegenden-Fisch-Drills dass ich es kaum erwarten kann, es mal selber zu erleben...

Gruß,
Sönke #h


----------



## hecht24 (1. Mai 2003)

super lecker hornhecht
:m :m :m


----------



## Bonifaz (1. Mai 2003)

hey Leutz

Also ich bin auch heiss auf die dinger. Und geschmacklich stehen sie dem aal überhaupt nichts nach, sie sind nicht so fett wie der Aal. dafür hat er ein paar mehr gräten, aber die sind ja grün und somit zu sehen.
@ micha B & theactor: ich bin dabei !


----------



## Mefo (1. Mai 2003)

Endlich wird wohl mein erster Fischkontackt mit der Fliege sein.Bin schon auf die ersten drills  der Schwertträger gespannt .:q :q :q


----------



## theactor (1. Mai 2003)

Hi,
@Bonifaz: Sauber - dann lass uns mal schnell einen Grüngrätennachstelltermin finden!

Erster-Mai-Gruß,
theactor


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Mai 2003)

@stephan
Am Blinker beim Spinnfischen stören sie mich auch wenig. Ich hab
einen kleinen Drill und kann sie ja wieder laufen lassen. Damit verstosse ich zwar wieder gg. die Fischereiordnung, aber.......

Da ich aber gerade in dieser Zeit am liebsten Trolling mache, sieht
die Hornhechtzeit ungefähr so aus: Alle ausgebrachten Köder sind
ständig am rucken und zucken. Überall hacken die Hornies draufrum und ständig haken sie sich. Die Haken sitzen dabei im Maul, im Kopf, im Nacken aber sehr sehr häufig in der Körpermitte.
Da bedeutet, ich hole einen rotierenden Hubschrauber zum Boot.
Der Fisch ist stark verletzt und hat keine Überlebenschance. Also
muß ich ihn abfangen und mitnehmen. Diese Aktionen kosten dabei verdrallte Schnur ohne Ende. Und: Wo die Hornhechte aktiv
sind, zieht sich die Meerforelle zurück.


----------



## MichaelB (1. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@Bonifaz / theactor: dann lasst uns mal das übernächste Wochenende festhalten. Nächstes WoE, also um den 10ten Mai herum, haben meine lütten Damen Geburtstag und da werde ich hier nachmittags gebraucht   evl geht der Freitag nachmittag... schau mer mal

Horny regards
Michael


----------



## havkat (1. Mai 2003)

Ochnöööö! Bidde nich!

Na gut! Gibt´s ein, zweimal Hornies, frisch ausse Pfanne.
Datt reicht denn, bis zum nächsten Jahr.

Mefo-Nachtsaison ist sowieso am Start. RoteAugen-Saison besser gesagt. :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Mai 2003)

@ Dolfin,

alles klar - hab verstanden !!!  und nehme alles zurück... 
ähm, von wegen verwöhnt oder Weichei...  :q :m 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## bernie (1. Mai 2003)

uii feeeeeiiiinnnnn 

da ich ja ab Montag auf Fehmarn bin, haut das ja prima hin (freufreu)

Also ICH stehe auf Hörnileins&nbsp; denn die machen so schön Rabatz am leichten Zeuch und schmecken geräuchert ASTREIN.

Ist denn noch einer von Euch in der nächsten Woche auf Fehmarn ???

&nbsp;


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Mai 2003)

....





> Horny regards


 .....

wie gut das die Boardpolizei hier nicht gestolptert ist :q 
schau mal im Englischlexikon nach (und überdenke schnell die Schreibweise):q :m


----------



## MichaelB (2. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschdiggler: nagut, erwischt, man schreibt es klein :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Mai 2003)

:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## klein.Nordlicht (2. Mai 2003)

*hornies*

habe selbst noch keinerlei erfahrung wie man diese hornies fängt oder wie sie schmecken..ein guter bekannter sagt aber daß man hornies gut zwischen boltenhagen und wismar fischen kann und immer grossen erfolg hat..also ran da jungs!--ich fang erstmal ganz ganz klein an....


----------



## Mefo (2. Mai 2003)

Hornies gehen auf alles was glänzt .Mit Heringsfetzen hat man nicht so viel fehlbisse .Mit dem Blinker kann es schon mal vorkommen das bei einem Wurf 5 Fehlbisse hat .Mit der Fliege werde ich es mal Testen.#h


----------



## Maddin (2. Mai 2003)

@Mefo
Probier mal die Juleatree aus!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Wenn es beim Blinkern auf Hornpuper viele Fehlbisse gibt binde ich zwischen Blinker und Drilling 5-10 Zentimeter Schnur. Das geht ganz gut.


----------



## theactor (5. Mai 2003)

Moin,

gestern war ich zum Ostsee-Vorzeige-Spaziergang mit Besuch am Brodtener Steilufer (und habe die Situation genutzt, um mal zu checken, ob ich meinen mittlerweile fast vergilbten Erlaubisschein nicht doch noch mal nutzen sollte...).

Zweimal  zwei Angler mit guten Fängen! Leider konnte ich nihct mit Ihnen quatschen, aber aus den Tüten ragten jeweils vielversprechende Meerforellen/Hornhecht-Kombinationen!

Da habe ich dann noch ein Frage: zwischen Blinker und Haken Schnur einfügen habe ich auch gehört: aber welche Drillingsgrößen? Und ich las, dass man lieber Einzelhaken verwenden sollte: weniger Fehlbisse und Fischschonender (wegen Schnabelabbruch bei Fehlbiss amDrilling). 
Welche Einzelhakengröße sollte man da nehmen?! 
Freue mich über Hornhechtneulings-Tippz,

Sönke#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Ich nehme den selben Drilling der am Pilker dran ist und binde nur Schnur dazwischen. Einzelhaken habe ich bei Hornis noch nicht genommen.


----------



## wolle (5. Mai 2003)

ich verfahre genauso wie M_S bloß benutze ich ein kurzes stahl-
vorfach dazu #h


----------



## mot67 (6. Mai 2003)

absolut unschlagbare montage war bei uns letztes jahr schwimmender spirolino(15gr) und 1 - 1,5m langes vorfach. herings- oder noch besser hornhechtfetzen ran und los gehts. auf fehmarn ist flügge für mich der beste platz auf hornies und frisch geräuchert sind sie echt leckerst. aber ein erfolgreicher hornhechtangeltag reicht mir auch im jahr.
gruss mot


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Wenn es das Wetter zulässt werde ich am Samstag mal auf dem Kartoffelsteg in der Wohlenberger Wiek versuchen ein paar Hornies an die Leine zu bekommen. Ich werde dann berichten was los war.


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. Mai 2003)

@ Jörg

Ist ja wieder ein super Platz den Du Dir da zum Hornpuperfischen ausgesucht hast.
Hoffendlich wirds nicht zu eng.
Zur Hornizeit ist ja öfter die Hölle dort los.


----------



## Maddin (6. Mai 2003)

@Wolle
Stahlvorfach#t ;+


----------



## Hornpieper (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Boardies!

Nun sind sie auch in der Lübecker Bucht.
Gestern Abend konnten ein Kumpel und ich die ersten Hornies aus der Ostsee ziehen.
Obwohl der Himmel bedeckt war und viel nerviges Kraut am Drilling hing waren die Puper recht aktiv.:g 

Björn


----------



## pussi (6. Mai 2003)

Hornies machen schon Spaß.  Sie gehen wirklich an fast alles, was blinkt und blitzt. Ich nehme entweder 2 Sprengringe zwischen Blinker/köder und kleinen Drilling. Oder knüpper 3 cm Schnur zwischen. Klappt immer. Ich hab sie am letzten Wochenende alle wieder ins Wasser gelassen. Sie waren schon ab 7 Uhr zugange - und ich wollte lieber mefo - als mit Hornie klein bei zu geben 
Auf mefo lief es wegen viel Kraut nahe Warnemünde eher schlecht. Von Mittwoch bis Sonntag kein Fang. 
Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2003)

*First Hornie of my life!*

Hi Hornhechter,

ich habe es geschafft! Ich habe meinen ersten HH gefangen! (War allerdings auch mein erster Versuch..)
Waren zu zweit am Brodtener Steilufer von 11.00 - 17.00 Uhr.
Das Wetter war mies (zum Glück kein Regen) und es ließ sich zunächst weder ein HH oder eine MeFo überreden, unsere Köder zu nehmen.
Versucht haben wir alles: Wasserkugel mit Heringsfetzen, Sbiro, Blinker, Wobbler.
Extrem lästig war zudem imense Krautansammlungen, die den Köder bereits nach wenigen Umdrehungen in einen Krautsack verwandelten.
Aber nach einem Köderwechsel gegen 16.00 hat sich ein HH meinen 10gr Falkfisch blau-gelb-silber gegriffen und blieb, obwohl er ganz vorne gehakt war, am Haken...

Natürlich ist ein HH in 6 Stunden bescheiden > aber es war mein erster und ich freu mich   

Viele Grüße,
Sönke


----------



## Mefo (6. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch zu ersten Horni macht Spaß oder .Aber warte mal ab bis die Minischwertfische richtig da sind .Für kurze zeit eine echte Abwechselung können aber nach ein paar Wochen echt lästig werden


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch thecator!
Wie groß war er denn? Jenenseits der 60 Zentimeter machen die Jungs nachher erst richtig Spaß.#h


----------



## Hornpieper (6. Mai 2003)

Cool!:g 

Bringt doch Spass, oder?

Ich finde die Dinger echt Klasse und du hast ihn dir auch schwer erarbeitet.

BJÖRN


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Mai 2003)

> Ich habe meinen ersten HH  gefangen


 ....
Gratuliere Sönke.....am liebsten fange ich die in der Mönckebergstrasse..... da sind immer so viele :q 
<p>
oder beim Schotten...nur das ist wie am Forellenteich, da musste erst bezahlen 
<p>
Hast aber Recht....dieser Glibberschleim und das Kraut sind extrem nervig......
Trotzdem ... Deine Ausdauer ist doch belohnt worden :m


----------



## Reppi (6. Mai 2003)

Auch von mir Gratulation zum ersten Horni !!!!
Eins scheint ja Deine Glückszahl zu sein.....war doch beim Heringsangeln auch so,oder !?:q :q :q 
Bei uns dauert es wohl noch 2 Wochen,dann sind sie auch in der Nordsee aktiv !


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2003)

*HappyHippoHorny*

Hi!

@alle: Das kann ich nur bestätigen: das war richtig schön..vor allem weil ich nach der ersten "Erschwerung" schon wieder das "Schleimkraut" verfluchen wollte -- bis es sich auf einmal lebhaft wehrte  

@MeFo: Lästig, weil sie eben die MeFo nicht mehr an den Köder lassen?! Ich finde interessant, dass ich immer noch und immer wieder (nach Stunden) so kleine resistente grüne Schuppen finde...

@Meeresangler_Schwerin:
Wie es sich für "das Erste" gehört: sauber gemessen und gewogen: 63cm und 390 Gramm #h  
Auf richtiggehendes Ballett (aus dem Wasser springen u.ä) hat er allerdings weitestgehend verzichtet..vielleicht auch gut so, denn "bombensicher" war er sicher nicht gehakt...

@Hornpieper: Ich finde vor allem (wie auch bei  MeFos) immer wieder klasse, dass in der riesigen See ausgerechnet ein Fisch Lust auf Deinen Köder hat... und dann noch so ein bizarres Wesen...(der "Schnabel" ist ja echt der Hammer!!)

@ Dorschdiggler: :q :q :q 
Da hinterfrage ich jetzt mal nicht weiter, ob Du bei "Glibberschleim" und "Kraut" thematisch wieder bei Fischen gelandet bist  

@Reppi: Pssst! Musst Du denn hier *alles* verraten?  
Wo genau in der Nordsee geht es denn dann für Dich los?
Bin von  Mitte bsi ende Mai  immer wieder mal in Büsum > vielleicht - wenn Du da in der Nähe bist - ist ja eine Angelsession möglich?!

Vielen Dank für die "Mitfreude" ,
Sönke #h


----------



## MichaelB (7. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@theactor: :m   dann sollten wir das jetzt Freitag gleich fortsetzen und hoffentlich das eine oder andere Schnabeltier auf die Schuppen legen #h 

@all: war schon mal jemand in Sierksdorf an der Steilküste zum Angeln? Soll laut einem kürzlich erschienenen (wie sieht das denn aus, schreibt man dem wirklich so?) Angelführer ja gut sein zum Spinnfischen...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Bonifaz (7. Mai 2003)

:m Theactor zum 1. Hornie. Hast wohl ne extra karte für Brodten gelöst ? Wers hat ...
Dies WE wirds leider nix mit angeln, aber nächstes .........


----------



## Reppi (7. Mai 2003)

@ Hey theactor ; da ich nach Büsum spucken kann (2km) sollte ne kleine Session wohl möglich sein ; der Zeitpunkt sollte auch passen....:m 
Machst Du Urlaub oder bist Du in geheimer Mission hier oben ?
Wenn Urlaub ,dann bring nen paar Aalruten mit ........läuft guuut an !:q :q  Vielleicht schaffen wir es dann bei Dir die Schallmauer von 1 zu durchbrechen:q


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Bonifaz: dachte Brodten sei näher als Weissenhaus oder andere Stellen > letztlich war ich aber doch mehr in WH...
Dann also nächstes! #h 

@Reppi: Die geheime Mission ist 90jährige Oma, die mal wieder 14 Tage nach Büsum fahren soll (es sei denn sie sagt wieder ab....).
ICh war die letzten 15 Jahre eigentlich immer einmal im Jahr da: wahrscheinlich habe ich Dir schon mal eine Kippe in den Vorgarten geschnickst  

Aal? In Büsum?! Das ist bei mir DEKADEN her, dass ich das letzte Mal Aal in Büsum gefangen habe.
Oder angeln in in Meldorf?! Oder ganz ganz woanders?!

Gruß,
der EINER


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Ich bin so eben von der Stelküste bei Boltenhagen zurück und habe nun auch mein ersten Hornie in diesem Jahr. Und gleich ein schöner großer. 78 Zentimeter mißt das Tier vom Schwanz bis zur Schnabelspitze. Nicht schlecht wa?  
Ich war nach der Arbeit gleich los und bin bis zum Büchsenlicht mit dem BB rumgepaddelt. Als ich an der Steilküste ankam sah ich schon das nicht viel passieren wird am heutigen Abend denn es war ganz wenig Wasser da. Mindestens 1 Meter unter normal. Das ist nicht gut. Dazu war das Wasser total dreckig an der Oberfläche. Tote Algen und son grüner "Schaum" oder so was ähnliches. Keine Ahnung was das war. Darunter war das Wasser aber glasklar. Das schlimme waren die Algen die hingen laufend im Blinker aber die Probleme hatten einige andere in den letzten Tagen ja auch wie ich gelesen habe. Also kann man sagen "Im Osten nichts neues!" :q 
Samstag starte ich einen Versuch auf dem Anleger in der Wohlenberger Wiek mal sehen was da abgeht.


----------



## theactor (7. Mai 2003)

Hi!

...von grünem Schleim am Haken kann ich ein Liedchen trällern :r 
Aber: Glückwunsch zum ersten Hornhecht (2003)!! 
Und: *WOW*--das war ja wohl eher ein CongerHorny!!

Weiter so und Petri Heil,
Sönke


----------



## eddy (8. Mai 2003)

#a 
Ja sie sind da 
Wir (mein Bruder u.ich) waren gestern in Dahme vor der Promenade u. 
     :z  In 1 Std.  6 Fische auf Blinker (52-65 cm):z  
Weil das Kraut dann kam, war es mit den Bissen nicht mehr so toll

Aber das nächste mal mit Fetzen

Tight Lines
Eddy#h


----------



## Mefo (8. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch an die Fänger werde es morgen Probieren.:m :m


----------



## MichiHH (8. Mai 2003)

Auch ich habe es geschafft meine ersten Mini-Marlin zu fangen!
Komme grad von Fehmarn und bin völlig begeistert von den Jungs an einer feinen Rute.
Hatte zwar trotz 5cm Schnur vorm Drilling viele Aussteiger aber hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Einer hat sich im Sprung verabschiedet,fieses Gefühl...
Ich denke ich werde morgen noch nen Versuch starten.
#:


----------



## Bonifaz (8. Mai 2003)

ÖÖÖHHHH ich will auch Hornies  !!
Komme nur leider diese WE nicht dazu.
@ M_S 
Kann man die Tiger in Boltenhagen (steilküste) auch von Land fangen oder ist es dort zu flach ?? dann brauch ich nicht mein kanu mitnehmen und kürzer ist es für mich auch als nach dahme oder Fehmarn.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2003)

Moin Bonifaz!
Wenn der Wasserstand stimmt geht das auch gut von Land. Null Problemo. Aber wenn das so aussieht wie gestern hast du nur ne Chance vom BB oder Kanu. Auf dem Bild ist gut zu sehen wo das Wasser normal steht (blauer Strich). So sah es aber gestern aus.
Ansonsten fahre noch ein paar Kilometer weiter in die Wohlenberger Wiek da get es sehr gut von Steg oder stehend im Wasser genau an der Kante.
Denke aber bitte an dei Ostseeberechtigung für M/V!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Mai 2003)

Zum Vergleich zu dem Bild von gestern könnt ihr mal dieses  ansehen. Das ist ein paar Meter weiter rechts und bei normalem Wasserstand.
--------------------------------------------------
Ich habe übrigends gerade umdisponiert. 
Weil am Samstag kein Wind sein soll werde ich mit dem Boot von Meschendorf raus fahren und nicht auf den Wohlenberger Steg gehen. Da gibs aber auch Hornies.


----------



## Bonifaz (8. Mai 2003)

@ M_S

Boddenkarte für MV hab ich mir schon besorgt, da ich ja desöfteren im Peenestrom angle.
Wo kommt man ausser in Boltenhagen/Retwisch noch mit dem Auto zum wasser an der Steilküste? Brook hab ich versucht, aber da muss man auch weiter laufen und mit boot ist mir das zu aufwendig.
Vielen dank für den Tipp


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Mai 2003)

In Steinbeck kommst du mit einem Boot bequem an den Strand. Da es da aber sehr flach ist mußt du noch ein Paar hundert Meter nach links wandern oder fahren.- Dann ist da super Strand mit Steinen und alles.


----------



## Reppi (9. Mai 2003)

Habe es gerade mal hier an der Nordsee probiert ; noch nichts.
Wird erfahrungsgemäß noch ein bis zwei Wochen dauern.
@Theactor
Das mit der Kippe kann stimmen ,jetzt wo ich so drüber nachdenke..............hier hängen Fahndungsfotos von Dir...  
Also Aale fange ich ;schau auf der Homepage (Angelfreunde Westerdeichstrich) nach.
Kannst Dich gerne melden,dann können wir ne Aktion starten;werde dann für Dich noch ein paar Hornis aussetzen


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Mai 2003)

War heute mal eine Stunde hier in Großenbrode "antesten". Vier Hornis. Sind wohl noch nicht "voll" da, aber dafür waren diese vier ausergewöhnlich groß!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2003)

....Ja ja Mario.... wieder aus der Haustür zum Fischen gestolpert.... :q  Kannst Du mir nicht mal einen vernünftigen Lageplan von Deiner Heimat zukommen lassen ?? Ich mag nicht immer so lange nach geeigneten Plätzen suchen.... und Grossenbrode zieht sich ganz schön am Wasser :q


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Mai 2003)

http://www.grossenbrode.de/frameset/frame_1.htm 
:q :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Mai 2003)

...Danke Mario.....
die Bilder da kenne ich irgendwie.... :q 
und der Text....:q 
<p>
....Sonne,Strand und viel Meer....1,5 KM feinster Sandstrand und 15 Km Küste für die ganze Familie.... 
<p>
das ...... hätte ich ohne Deine Hilfe nicht herausgefunden :q


----------



## MichaelB (10. Mai 2003)

Moin,

zwischen 16 und 18 Uhr waren gestern in Sierksdorf... leider kein Hornies :c 
Next time...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (10. Mai 2003)

Hi,

ohne Wathose, die bis über die Ohren reicht, kommt man in Sieksdorf nicht weit > man kann ewig rausschlurfen ohne dass es wesentlich tiefer wird. Immerhin: gegen Abend kamen doch einige Angler--da scheint tatsächlich was zu gehen.
Ich glaube vor allem auch für Fliegenfischer ein interessantes Revier, weil man wirklich weit raus bis direkt an die Steinpackungen waten kann.
Leider war gestern mal wieder ein Tag ZWISCHEN Sonnentagen-- Wind, z.T. Regen und bedeckt.
:r 

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## theactor (10. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi:
Das sind keine Fahndungsfotos sondern Fanplakate, verstehst!
So, und bei euch an der Nordsee muss also alles 14 Tage später stattfinden... 
Typisch! 
Bin das erste mal wahrscheinlich vom 20-23. in Büsum.
Vorher können wir ja noch mal 'ne PN schicken.
So, und wenn ich also Aal angeln muss, muss ich erst €urem Ang€lv€r€in b€itr€t€n oder wie ist das ? ;+ 

Grüße aus Hamburg,
theactor#h


----------



## Mefo (10. Mai 2003)

War heute morgen in Hohenfelde Hornis Fehlanzeigen Nix gebissen Nix gesehen.Schön war aber trotzdem:g


----------



## Hamsterson (10. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Ist morgen jemand auf der Ostsee? Will auch raus, aber halt nicht alleine. Sagt einfach, wo ihr seid und ich komme vorbei.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## MichiHH (11. Mai 2003)

War gestern auf Fehmarn (Flügge), Hornies bissen fast wie Heringe (also dieses Jahr garnicht...)
Hab in 2 Stunden etwa 20 gedrillt aber nur 3 gelandet.
Ich glaube auf Blinker ist das nicht so meine Welt..
Kann mir jemand sagen wie man die Fehlbisse reduziren kann?
Schnur vorm Drilling hab ich schon!;+


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Mai 2003)

Ich habe folgende Erfahrung gemacht:
Rute in einer Linie mit der Schnur halten und bei einem Biss einfach weiterkurbeln.
Dadurch federt die Rute den Biss nicht ab und es bleiben wesendlich mehr Hornis hängen. Erst wenn ich merke das der Fisch wirklich hängt hebe ich die Rute an.
Zuerst hielt ich die Rute immer etwas hoch oder seitwärts. 
Aber da die Rute dann nachgab gab es nicht genug Druck auf die Hakenspitze.
Bei zehn Bissen ein Fisch (oder weniger) ist aber trotzdem normal.
Dafür bekommt man aber oft drei, vier oder fünf Bisse pro Wurf


----------



## AndreL (11. Mai 2003)

@ MichiHH,
wenn du gerne den Großteil der Fische die du hakst auch landen willst kommst du am Naturköder nicht vorbei!
Dabei brauchst du allerdings nicht zwingend auf das Spinnfischen verzichten! u nimmst einen schwimmenden Spirolino oder eine kleine Wasserkugel, knüpfst ein Ca 1-2m langes Vorfach dran an dessen Ende Du einen KLEINEN Drilling Gr 12-8 befestigst.
Der Drilling ist wichtig, weil du mit Einzelhaken teilweise fast genauso viele Aussteiger hast wie mit Blinker!
Auf dem Drilling befestigst Jetzt nurnoch einen Heringsfetzen.
Das ganze kannst du fast wie einen Blinker führen, nur etwas langsamer.

Gruss Andre


----------



## Bonifaz (11. Mai 2003)

Hallo Io.....

Genau so hab ichs dies Jahr auch vor, meine Hornies zu fangen.

Was hast du für ein Name ??;+


----------



## MichiHH (11. Mai 2003)

Danke Io, werde es das nächste Mal mit Fetzen testen!

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich auch zwischen Scharbeutz und Travemünde auf Hornhecht lohnt?
Immer nach Fehmarn nervt und nach Feierabend lohnt dat nich wirklich.
Danke


----------



## MichaelB (11. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@MichiHH: die Hornies sind z.B. auch am Brodtener Steilufer (Extrakarte!) oder in Sierksdorf zu fangen, es muß also nicht immer die Insel sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Mai 2003)

....na dann werde ich jetzt mal die Hornies ärgern fahren :q 
Mal schauen was so geht.... wenn's denn dunkelt auf jeden Fall wohl der Dorsch :q 
Werde heute abend mal Bescheid sagen #h


----------



## waller_2003 (11. Mai 2003)

lol , rofl&nbsp; ohh man das is nich dein ernst oder??? mohahhahahahahhahaha

#v


----------



## angler_lübeck (11. Mai 2003)

ich bin zwar nie am brodtener steilufer weil ich grundsätzlich für die deutsche küste nichts zu zahlen bereit bin (außer die normale fischereiabgabe), aber von sierksdorf kann ich eigentlich nur abraten. war dieses jahr wg der nähe zu lübeck schon mehrmals dort (ist immer was los, vor allem in die dämmerung rein kommen viele angler, warum eigentlich????- eigentlich zu flach für dorsch und mefo soll doch im frühjahr den tag über beissen?), ergebnis bisher keine mefo und ein horni bei bestimmt 20h einsatz, gibt bessere strände!!


----------



## theactor (11. Mai 2003)

Hi!
Komme gerade aus Brodten! Stein und ich haben tapfer gegen Kraut gekämpft, bis wir gegen 17 Uhr aufgaben weil pro Auswurf ein ganzer Sack Kraut dranhing. Einheimische erzählten uns, dass das schon seit 2 Woche so sei :r 

Unglaublich: Zu Beginn als es noch nicht so wellig war, konnten wir die Biester bis zu 3 Meter vor uns im Rudel beim Rauben beobachten!!  

Immerhin: Stein konnte 2 seeehr schöne Hornies mit Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzen überlisten, einer auf Blinker ging wieder verloren. 
Zwei andere Angler haben von Land aus geangelt und in 3 Stunden mindestens 5 per Wasserkugel gefangen.

Ich habe mich mehr auf Blinker konzentriert und bin stolzer Fänger meiner zweiten Meerforelle (meines Lebens) 
:z:z:z > ein wunderschönes (fettes) Tier (45 cm, 1,1kg).  :z:z:z

MichaelB hat Recht! Es muss nicht immer Insel sein!! 

Viele Grüße, 
theactor #h #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Mai 2003)

...so, wieder zurück....
Die Sachen gereinigt und verstaut. Leider nicht ganz so erfolgreich wie erhofft. Gratuliere zur zweiten Mefo Sönke :m 
Ausser ein paar kleinen Dorschen an meiner Fliege, war sonst nicht viel los......Aber das Wetter war klasse...auch was :q 
<p>
@Waller_2003


> lol , rofl  ohh man das is nich dein ernst oder??? mohahhahahahahhahaha


verstehe ich leider nicht so ganz ;+ ;+


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: Danke! Ich habe mich auch echt gefreut :g !
Echt, abends Dorsche auf Fliege?! (Muss allerdings gestehen, dass die Fliegenfischerei für mich noch ein unbeschriebenes Blatt ist...)

Hm, tja - Waller2003's Freudenausbruch verstehe ich auch nicht ganz -- vielleicht ein eigener Avatar-Kommentar?! Immerhin: schön, wenn sich jemand freut ...

Gruß,
theactor


----------



## MichaelB (12. Mai 2003)

Moin,

um mal als Übersetzer tätig zu werden: das heißt "ich glaub ich bin im falschen Film "  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (12. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch zur Mefo!
Warte immernoch auf meine erste...
Was kostet denn ein Erlaubnisschein für Brodten?
Jahr/Monat?!


----------



## marioschreiber (12. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch zur Mefo !!!
Wann, wo, welcher Köder, weit draussen oder dicht unter Land ??? 
Lass  Dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen.... :q 
Die Fänge sind dieses Frühjahr so bescheiden, da sind solche Info´s doch wichtig !!!


----------



## Reppi (12. Mai 2003)

@ theactor
Mensch, langsam wirst Du sogar den MeFo-Pro´s unheimlich....... 
Auch von mir  satte Congratulations !!!
Werde dann mal schauen ob nicht "zufällig" ab 20. nur Ebbe angesagt ist ! Nehme auf jeden Fall ein/zwei schwimmende Spi..
Sbiro...........Wasserkugeln mit ; ist erfolgreicher !
Das mit den Aalen wäre mit ner Wurst und nem Stück Fleisch mehr auf dem Grill bezahlt..... 
Aber bei Deiner Strähne bin ich um die Bestände besorgt.......


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2003)

HI!

@MichiHH:
Auch wenn es hier immer wieder heisst, dass es nicht einzusehen ist, für einen Abschnitt Ostseegewässer in Holstein Extra-Scheingebühren zu zahlen: für mich hat es sich schon gelohnt (zuaml es dort wunderbares Angeln ist). 
Von Hamburg aus ist es bei Weitem nicht so weit zu fahren wie z.B. nach Weissenhaus (auch wenn ich von "Einheimischen" erfahren habe, dass man in Brodten viel später Mefo's fängt als in WH).
Der Schein ist ein Ganzjahresschein und kostet 16,- Euro, zu beziehen im ANGELSORIUM (Lübeck). 

@marioschreiber: 
Entschuldige, ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht und hole das Versäumte nach: 
Ich schrieb schon bei MeFoangeln eine interessante Beobachtung: Meine MeFo fing ich auf einen 10Gramm Möre Sild (Kupfer-schwarz) mit Extra-Sperring und kleinem Zwillingshaken in ca. 40Meter Entfernung und hatte bombensicher gehakt.
An unseren Strand "strandeten" kurze Zeit später  etliche Sprotten, die wir einsammelten (als künftigen Köder). 
Und im Magen der Mefo fanden sich 3 unverdaute Sprotten! Also hatte ich (eher zufällig) mit dem Möre Sild scheinbar einen "sprottenähnlichen" Köder gewählt...!
Übrigens: meine Besuche in Weissenhaus im Februar/März wiesen eher auf ein Super-meFo-Jahr hin... Da wurde unwahrscheinlich gefangen..der eine Mensch hatte an einem Tag 9 MeFo's (habe ich selber gesehen! Davon eine ein halbes Schwein, mindestens 80cm) > allerdings konnte ich solche Fänge nie "nachmachen"...

@Reppi:
Klar, ich bringe alles mit was ich so haben habe  
Ich muss zwar meine Oma betüdeln, aber vielleicht passt ja Mittwoch oder Donnerstag! Freue mich schon! 
Und keine Sorge um die Bestände!   Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich gewundert, dass Du mich nicht "anpöbelst" weil es wieder mal nur "ein" Fisch war  :q  #h 

Viele Grüße,
theactor


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Mai 2003)

> um mal als Übersetzer tätig zu werden




 Danke Michael :q :q 

@theactor
<p>
das waren die bewussten Tage im März. Da haben sich einige richtig besackt....auch ich habe da noch gedacht : "Hoffentlich sind im Herbst noch Mefos in der Ostsee"
zum Glück ist alles wieder so halbwegs normal....Ausser das Spezis wie Mario auch Schwierigkeiten haben :q


----------



## Stein (12. Mai 2003)

@Theactor:
Ich muß Dir recht geben,es war gestern wirklich ein schöner Tag:g .Und Feindkontakt war ja reichlich.Trotz des vielen Krautes
:e konnte ich zwei Hornis überlisten.
Wie wäre es wenn wir es Samstag noch einmal probieren würden? Vielleicht gelingt es Dir wieder eine Meerforelle zu überlisten:z :z :z :z :z .



Gruß Maik


----------



## theactor (12. Mai 2003)

Hi!

@Stein: bisher sieht das noch gut aus mit Samstag! Da kommen dann vielleicht unsere Sprotten zum Einsatz   
Vielleicht hätten wir das Kraut mitnehmen sollen: 
Hornhecht, gebraten, auf 12943 Tonnen Tangschleim an Sprotte  #h 

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## theactor (13. Mai 2003)

Hi!

So, Reppi! Jetzt zeig ich Dir aber, dass mehr als nur ein Fisch drin ist   :q 
8 Hornhechte waren es heute am Brodtener Steifufer, obwohl die Bedingungen alles andere als rosig waren (Wind, keine Sonne > aber zum Glück weniger Kraut!) 
Einer ging auf meinen geliebten Möre Sild, die anderen bissen auf Heringsfetzen.

Mann - das macht schon echt Spaß. Ein "Nächläufer" schnappte sich direkt vor mir den Heringsfetzen (ein Sprung befreite ihn jedoch) und auch auf den Blinker hatte ich 2 Meter vor mir einen Biß (der aber auch nicht dran blieb).
Das war echt 4 Stunden Action-Angeln. 
Dafür stinke ich jetzt nach Fisch wie Sau und bin mit kleinen, günen resistenten Schuppen behangen....


Begeisterter Gruß,
theactor#h #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Mai 2003)

:m 
Das "EINFISCHSYNDROM" ist anscheinend abgelegt.....
Klasse :q


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2003)

:g  hopefully  

#h 
Schnabeltiergrüße,
Sönke


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Mai 2003)

:z


----------



## digerko (14. Mai 2003)

*@mario*

Hast sicherlich spass gehabt.
Am Sonnabend sind Richard und ich dran :g 
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Hornpieper (14. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch Mario!

Dann hätte ich mir eine Anfrage im Fliegenfischen ja sparen können.:g 

Björn:q


----------



## Mefo (14. Mai 2003)

Glückwunsch Mario.

:m :m :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Mai 2003)

Tolle Fische Mario!
An der Fliegenrute stelle ich mir das richtig genial vor. Muß herrlich sein. #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Mai 2003)

....suuper Mario ....
geniales Fischen denke ich :m


----------



## theactor (14. Mai 2003)

HI!

Geniales Bild > reif für 'ne Zeitung! 
Und die Angelei dahinter: #r 
Glückwunsch!!

Grüße,
Sönke


----------



## Broesel (14. Mai 2003)

@Mario,

sowas magst nun öffentlich zeigen?:q 
Aus meiner Sicht ist das ganz schön unfair...ich will auch!!!:c 

Wenn aber dieses WE nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich Samstag und Sonntag auf Fehmarn (Altenteil). Aber bei meinem derzeitigen Glück bricht garantiert gleich die Rute, ich geh baden oder sonstwas dergl.


----------



## Klausi (15. Mai 2003)

Am Samstag geht es hoch und da werden die Hornis gejagt.:q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Mai 2003)

:z  Moin Brösel, willkommen Zuhause !

Von Dir hat man ja ewig nichts gehört. Auto und Compi weider am laufen ?


----------



## MichaelB (15. Mai 2003)

Moin,

lasst mir doch bitte für kommende Woche ein paar ufernahe Hornies über, ich will auch mal...:z :z :z 

Allerdings wird das ohne Wa(r)those nicht sooo easy werden...

@Mario: megageiles Bild! :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (15. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@MichaelB: ich mache ungern Werbung, aber zur Zeit (und ich weiss nicht, wielange die Hornies noch da sind) ist es zumindest in Brodten (und wahrscheinlich auch in Weissenhaus) von Land aus kein Problem an seine Hornies zu kommen. 
Wahrscheinlich geht es Samstag wieder los > aber dazu morgen mehr :g 

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## Reppi (15. Mai 2003)

@ theactor 
Und ich habe es ja immer schon gewußt......Du wirst noch mal nen Guter :m :m 
MeFo´s hast Du sogar 200 % mehr als ich (kann aber auch nicht wie andere   jeden Tag los ; erst 3 mal ----ich schäme mich auch:c 
Da diese Woche abends das Wasser wech ist ,komme ich leider nicht zum Nordee-Hornpuper-Testfischen , morgen vielleicht !
Angeblich ,hinter vorgehaltener Hand erzählt , sollen diese Woche beim Hornpupen 2 MeFo (!!?!) gefangen worden sein


----------



## Bonifaz (15. Mai 2003)

Ich fahr auch hoch am Samstag, weiss aber noch nicht wohin
Ha ha ha:g


----------



## Maddin (15. Mai 2003)

@MichaelB
Eine Wathose brauchst du nicht unbedingt zum Hornhechtfischen, es sei denn die Brandung zwingt dich dazu Ansonsten geht das auch prima von Land aus. Die Wathose hat bei gutem Wetter den Vorteil, dass du vor neugierigen Spaziergängern ins Wasser flüchten kannst:q


----------



## Maddin (15. Mai 2003)

achja..
@Mario
Das Bild ist echt geil!


----------



## MichaelB (15. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@Maddin: das mit der Fluchtmöglichkeit ist natürlich ein Aspekt, das hatte ich so noch gar nicht auf´m Sender  
Mal sehn ob es nächste Woche mal klappt...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Jungmefoangler (15. Mai 2003)

ihr hab das alle gut,wenn ich könnte würde ich auch an die ostsee fahren
bin aber erst 14 und niemand aus meiner familie angelt


----------



## MichiHH (15. Mai 2003)

So,werde jetzt zum xten mal versuchen ein paar Fehmarn-Fotos von letzter Woche anzuhägen!
Meine ersten Hornies...


----------



## Jungmefoangler (15. Mai 2003)

glückwunsch zu den hornies:m :m


----------



## theactor (15. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: Also wenn ich meiner Oma eine aus der Ostsee gefangene MeFo präsentieren kann werde ich Alleinerbe > also finde heraus wann und wo  :q  
ICh hörte: MieleMündung Meldorf! What'cha think?

@Bonifaz: Wie wär's mit Brodten?  

@MichaelB: was meinst Du warum ich in Sieksdorf soweit rein gerannt bin *g*  Und: wie wär's mit Brodten ?(ich bin übrigens wirklich KEIN werbender Mitarbeiter des Angelsoriums  )

@MichiHH: GLÜCKWUNSCH! ISt schon tolles Angeln, oder! Für mich war es dieses Jahr ja auch "Premiere"

@JungMeFoAngler: das ist natürlich echt *mist*. Vielleicht musst Du Deine Eltern einfach von einem Prima-"Badeurlaub" auf Fehmarn überzeugen...

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## MichaelB (16. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@the-Werbetrommelrührender-actor: klar wäre Brodten cool... allerdings schätze ich mal für mich erst näxtes Jahr.

@MichiHH: so´n Foto in der Art ( ach nee, MIT der Art  )möchte ich von mir auch gern schießen lassen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MichiHH (16. Mai 2003)

Bin auch echt begeistert vom Hornie-Angeln!
Hab´ ab übernächste Woche Urlaub und werde wahrscheinlich in den 2 Wochen miles&more machen, Zander->Hornie->Mefo?! und zurück...
Herrlich!!!


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Mai 2003)

Moin!
Brodten. Wo liegt das überhaupt? Ist in meinem Autoatlas auf jeden Fall nicht drin.


----------



## angler_lübeck (16. Mai 2003)

brodten = brodtender steilküste liegt an der küste "direkt" neben der travemündung richtung timmendorf usw.


----------



## Hamsterson (16. Mai 2003)

Danke!


----------



## nobbidick (16. Mai 2003)

Moin #h 
heute 4 Mann 23 Hornies+ 5-6 aussteiger

für uns als Hornhecht Newbies ein toller erfolg :z 

Hat mächtig spass gemacht  
3 von uns ( ich leider auch  :c  ) sind baden gegangen #t 
manche Steine waren einfach zu hoch :a , schweinekalt wenn das Wasser Literweise in die Wathose pulscht  

sollte/n ich/wir nicht auf der Fähre nach Oslo erscheinen, dann kurier/en ich/wir gerade unsere Lungenentzündung aus :m 

ersma
nobbi


----------



## Maddin (16. Mai 2003)

@Nobbi
Schön gemacht, also das Hornhechtfangen....das mit dem Bad in der See ist mir (beim Fischen) bis jetzt erspart geblieben...puh. Sowas macht man doch auch nicht bei so niedrigen Wassertemperaturen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Mai 2003)

Moin Nobbi!
Glückwunsch zu den Hornies. Das mit dem Bad ist natürlich dumm aber kann eben passieren. Binde dir mal beim nächsten mal einen Gürtel um die Wathose, dort wo sie zu ende ist (Brustbereich) Dann ist die Hose in so einem Fall nicht gleich vollgelaufen.


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Mai 2003)

> 23 Hornies+ 5-6 aussteiger


Überdurchschnittlich !!!



> 3 von 4 baden gegangen


Auch überdurchschnittlich !!!:q :q :q


----------



## nobbidick (17. Mai 2003)

:q :q 
@ Marioschreiber
Hab ich mir auch so gedacht, ein paar mal standen wir ja schon im Wasser und bis jetzt war noch niemand tauchen gegangen.

Aber jetzt 3 auf mal  #d  ;+  ist schon merkwürdig :q 


@ M_S

Ich hatte einen Gürtel um, im Hüftbereich wo Messer Kescher etc. dran hingen, aber irgendwie ....... ? war wohl zuviel Wasser #t 

ersma 
nobbi #h


----------



## Mefo (17. Mai 2003)

Bin von Stein zu Stein gehüpft und nicht ins Wasser gefallen .War wohl die Angst vorm kaltem Wasser die mich oben gelassen hat.:q :q 
Nun ja hatte das erstemal Fischkontakt mit der Fliegenrute 2 x Hornhecht die ich leider nicht dingfest machen konnte.Aber 8 Dorsche die unheimlich viel Spaß  gemacht haben . Alle zwischen 30-40 cm schwimmen alle wieder darum auch keine Fotos. Aber der Sonnenaufgang Spiegelglattes Wasser und Raubende Dorsche und Hornhechte zu beobachten war es echt wert um 5:00 Uhr aufzustehen.
:m


----------



## theactor (17. Mai 2003)

Halooo°°!

Tja, heute war das Brodtener Ufer mal wieder eine Katastrophe...
KRAUT KRAUT KRAUT.
Stein konnte zunächst nach vielen Anfassern 2 Hornhechte mit Wasserkugel überlisten, mich haben sie ignoriert.
Später habe ich mich auf Blinkern konzentriert, aber keine Fische sich auf meinen Köder.
Danach: wie abgeschnitten, nichts mehr.
Sogar das überall um uns herum stattfindende Flirt-Oberflächenschnäbeln blieb aus.

Schließlich haben wir, wie fast alle Angler, unsere Sachen gepackt und haben das Kraut Sauerkraut sein lassen.

#h 
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Mai 2003)

......




> Aber der Sonnenaufgang Spiegelglattes Wasser und Raubende Dorsche und Hornhechte zu beobachten war es echt wert um 5:00 Uhr aufzustehen.


 .....
Klasse...werde morgen früh um drei aus den Federn kriechen#u 
und dann mal schauen was so geht..... Vorsorglich habe ich meinen Wagen mal mit Allem beladen (Belly, Spinnrute,Fliegenrute)......Bin schon ganz heiss......
@theactor

Mensch Sönke.....hättste doch 'n wenig Kraut mitgenommen :q  Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass Krauteintopf ganz lecker sein soll...:q :q 
Also, nächstes Mal doch einen etwas längeren Weg und nach krautfreiem Strand suchen :q


----------



## Bonifaz (18. Mai 2003)

Moin leutz

War mit Esox P gestern in Steinbeck bei Boltenhagen. Kraut hatten wir zwar nicht wie bei Theactor, aber gebissen haben sie auch nur sporadisch und vom POPPEN haben wir auch nix gesehen.
Ich hatte 1 und zwei aussteiger. esox p hatte 3 und  2 aussteiger.


----------



## Reppi (18. Mai 2003)

War gestern in Büsum an der Mole zum "Testfischen" ; mit der Spinnrute geht das irgendwie schwerer als in der Ostsee .....
Mein Nachbar hatte mit Wasserkugel 2 Stück in kürzester Zeit !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2003)

....nicht nur die Hornies sind da :q 
auch die Dorsche....und deren Hunger schein gewaltig zu sein...
Die kleinen sind am gierigsten......
Die Hornies sind zwar reichlich vorhanden gewesen, aber so recht in Beisslaune waren sie leider nicht. Naja, auch so war es ein toller vormittag.....<p>
Sonnenaufgang an der Ostsee.....





<p>
und hier die Tagesausbeute von zwei Bellyboatern 





 :q
und nun werde ich den versäumten Schlaf nachholen....:q :q


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Bonifaz: tja. irgendwie haben die sich wohl müdegepoppt...

@Reppi: Büsum Mole: links (bauen die noch?) oder rechts (dann auf den Steinpackungen unten am Wasser?
Und: wahrscheinlich ja nur bei auflaufend Wasser?
Mich interessiert ja ein Spinnversuch auf MeFo vorm Meldorfer Hafen! What'cha think? Und sollte ich Dir meine Handynummer posten? Dienstag gehts los!

@Dorschdiggler: Beeindruckend, Michael! Und tolle Bilder! ISt das auf dem ersten Bild ein Schwan, er Bellyboatkollege oder eine dümpelde Kuh?! Und die Ausbeute: #r ! Feiste Teile! 
Angenehme Träume,

Sönke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Mai 2003)

Petri Heil Dorschdiggler, das hat ja gut hingehauen.


----------



## Maddin (18. Mai 2003)

Hey Vossi,
gut gemacht...schöner Bilders!


----------



## Ace (18. Mai 2003)

Mensch Vossi
das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt#6 klasse
die Dorsche sehen sehr gut aus.

wo wart ihr?????


----------



## Reppi (18. Mai 2003)

Hallo Vossi ; echt geniale Bilder und eine schöööne Strecke !

@ theactor 
Linke Mole (die bauen nicht mehr )  ; logo poste mir mal Deine Nummer !   Flut müßte gegen späten nachmittag sein ; schau mer mal !!
Also Meldorfer Hafen .......da fangen sie im Moment Brassen bis 3400 gr.(!!!). Ich mach mich morgen mal schlau ,wat mit Freund MeFo so geht.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2003)

Danke für die Blumen ... :q 
@ theactor......das ist ein Seehund auf 'ner Sandbank :q 

@Ace.....wir waren am Eitzgrund.....den Tip habe ich von einem guten Bekannten bekommen .....gelle Maddin :m


----------



## Ace (18. Mai 2003)

wo ist den der Eitzgrund;+ 

hey lasst mich nicht im Regen stehen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2003)

... tja Ace..... ich habe Dir mal 'ne Karte gemailt :q


----------



## Maddin (18. Mai 2003)

@Vossi
:q Achneeee....haben dich deine Bürobeine also doch noch so weit getragen, ähm gepaddelt...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2003)

:q :q ...zuerst mit Rückenwind hin....und nach vies Stunden mit Rückenwind zurück :q


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: Mach ich! Ich will ja nicht IN der Miele Soße sondern VOR der Dingz angeln, also straight in der Nordsee.
Da Brassen?! Was müssen DAS für Mutanten sein!
Nummer folgt !

@Dorschdiggler: Mensch, blöd von mir!
Hätte ich auch erkennen können! Ich habe schon nach ******n und einer Schwanzflosse geschaut...

#h 
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2003)

:q ...wenn es das sein sollte, was ich denke, was du gesucht hast, dann wär ich heute abend nicht hier, sondern würde am Meeresgrund popp.....:q :q


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: HA! Jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich nicht mitdarf  :q 
Alles will er für sich alleine begat...best..also beangeln...

:m  :q 

Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2003)

....Spielverderber......
neuer Versuch am nächsten WE :q 
Aber sicher nicht wieder am frühen morgen #u 
Ich glaube ich schlafe besser aus und gehe dann nachmittags los :q


----------



## MichaelB (18. Mai 2003)

Moin,

mein Reden, lieber auspennen und dafür dann etwas länger machen  

@theactor: oder auch mal nach Dazendorf?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (18. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler & MichaelB:
Da bin ich mal echt (wie immer) Eurer Meinung :g 
(Nixx Spielverderber! Wo eine Nixe nixt, nixen auf noch mehrere  )

Never been to Dazendorf. Auch gern! Habe in WH schon 1-20 Erfahrungen machen dürfen... MichaelB: Warst schon mal in Dazendorf?

Guts Nächtle,
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Mai 2003)

DD ist auch nicht schlecht...... besonders wenn es langsam dunkel wird :q 
Mal schauen, was am Samstag so geht...oder Freitag.....:m 
CU


----------



## Hornpieper (19. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich war Sonnabend noch an der Küste und wollte mit der Spinnrute auf Dorsche los. Gegen 22.15 konnte ich dann noch 
2 Hornis fangen. Dabei dachte immer die Öster beißen nur bei Sonnenschein. Schon komisch!   

Björn


----------



## MichaelB (19. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschdiggler: Freitag?!? #h

@theactor: einmal bislang in DD, kurz vor Sylvester zum Brandungsangeln.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (22. Mai 2003)

*Reppi & die Hornies*

Hi,

habe gestern in Büsum >Reppi< kennengelernt und wir haben ein paar sehr nette Stunden an der linken Mole des Hafens den Hornhechten nachgestellt. 
Und das hat geklappt wie sonstwas! 
Guuuut, ich musste Reppi erst von der richtigen Montage überzeugen q  #h  ) ... aber... schließlich
lagen 3 wunderschöne Schnabeltiere vor ihm, 6 vor mir und es hat viiiel Spaß gemacht.!

Hoffentlich bald mal wieder #h 

P.S.: Aaalso: auch an der Nordsee rockt das Hornhechthaus (wenn auch sonst scheinbar nichts mehr rockt in der Nordsee  )

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Mai 2003)

@MichaelB
ja genau....ob DD oder WH, weiss ich noch nicht so genau, aber ich tendiere eher zu DD....
Na mal schauen :q 
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja :m


----------



## Matrix (23. Mai 2003)

@Dorschdiggler
Also wenn du wieder vor Dazendorf mit deiner Fliegenrute rumwedelst weiß ich diesmal bescheid, ich komm dann mal vorbei ok ? Hast du schon ein Plan wann du los wolltest ??
Gruß aus HH


----------



## Patrick86 (23. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute! 

Hier in Hamburg ist zurzeit ein Sauwetter und da dachte ich, dass ich vielleicht mal nach Fehmarn oder Großenbrode fahren sollte, um es auf Hornhecht zu versuchen.
Da ich als Schüler ohne Führerschein nicht jede Woche dort hinkomme, wollte ich fragen, ob die Hornhechte schon voll da sind und ob es sich bei diesen Wetter überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## Hornpieper (23. Mai 2003)

@Patrick86     Bin Morgen an der Küste und berichte dann hier #h 

Björn


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Mai 2003)

> in Hamburg ist zurzeit ein Sauwetter


 ... war zwischenzeitlich an der Küste wohl auch....habe ich so vom Hörensagen ..... Es soll da Boardis geben, die ganz ordentlich auf die Mütze bekommen haben :q ..... aber so gegen 18:30 Uhr, als ich langsam eintrudelte, wurde es immer besser :q  Sogar die Sonne hat sich kurz blicken lassen.... und das mit den Hornis frag mal bei theactor oder MichalelB nach :q 
Und vielleicht auch was zum Thema "Sauwetter" am Strand :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo Patrick 68,
herzlich Willkommen im AB.
Das Wetter ist "durchwachsen" im Moment; nicht gerade bestes Horniwetter.
Bin heute mit Hornpieper an der Küste und Bericht folgt.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: Nett von Dir  ! Ja, wir haben richtig abgekommen > aber es hat sich gelohnt! (War nett, Dich mal kennengelernt zu haben!)

@Stephan und Patrick 68: Gestern am Weissenhäuser Strand war das Bild eher untypisch (?!): bei fiesestem Regen fing MichaelB 4 Hornies, als aufklarte blieben die Bisse aus (nur einer ließ sich noch überzeugen).
Ich meine: solange sie noch da sind einfach probieren!

Und: wer mehr über Wind und Wetter und ein ungeplantes "MiniBoardtreffen" in WH wissen möchte schaut mal unter MY FIRST GREENBONES

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## MichaelB (24. Mai 2003)

Moin,

@theactor: nicht zuuu viele links zu dem greenbone-thread, das könnte als cross-posting verurteilt werden  

@Dorschdiggler: wir sind wahrlich ausreichend mit Wasser beworfen worden, hat sich aber gelohnt. Und so traf man sich mal vis´a´vis, wir sind ja fast "Nachbarn" #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (24. Mai 2003)

Hi,

@MichaelB: uuuupz! Ich werde drauf achten ! Eeehrlich   !

Gruß,
Sönke


P.S. Kleiner Surftipp: MY FIRST GREENBONES


----------



## Hornpieper (24. Mai 2003)

@ Patrick86   Hornis sind voll da jedoch beißen sie nicht immer voll. Die Öster sind teilweise noch im Liebesrausch und denken dann nicht daran einem an den Haken zu gehen. Auf jeden Fall versuchen!!!

Gruß  Björn


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2003)

... ich kann mich nur Hornpieper anschließen.Am Sichersten war heute Naturköder am Sbiro oder Wasserkugel.

Die haben irgendwie andere Sachen im Kopf als zu fressen.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Patrick86 (24. Mai 2003)

Hi! 

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Wie viele habt ihr denn an Land geholt???


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. Mai 2003)

Mit 8 Anglern in ca. 6 h ungefähr 20 - 25 Stk.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht gerade viel.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Matrix (26. Mai 2003)

Moin ihr lieben,
bin gerade zurück von Dazendorf ! Ich bin heute kurzentschlossen auf einen BB Törn gestartet. Eigentlich schien alles perfekt für Hornies : Sonne ohne ende, leichte Winde mit 2...
Leider konnte ich keinen Fisch davon überzeugen mit nach Hamburg zu kommen. Egal ob Fischfetzen Blinker Wobler Spinner..alles erfolglos. Dafür war es ein sehr schöner Tag, und ich hab ein paar sehr nette Angler am Strand kennengelernt. Danke für die Biere Clemens #g


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. Mai 2003)

.....


----------



## theactor (29. Mai 2003)

Hi,
gute Frage..werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass es sich an der Ostsee dem Ende entgegen neigt...gestern in Brodten biss noch einer auf MeFoWobbler und letzten Freitag in WH (MichaelB's Fänge) ließen eher auf "vereinzelt" schließen. 
Also.. wenn, dann jetzt die letzen Chancen nutzen!

Gruß,
theactor


----------



## Hornpieper (29. Mai 2003)

@ Der Glücklose

Hornhechte kannst du bis in den Spätsommer hinein fangen.

Björn


----------



## Hamsterson (29. Mai 2003)

Ich habe mal einen in spätem September vom BB gefangen.


----------



## Reppi (30. Mai 2003)

Also vorwech........ich weiss das die Seite für Anglerlatein weiter unter ist.............
Bei dem herrlichen Wetter heute mittag überkam mich nochmals das Hornie-Fever und wie der Zufall es wollte war auch noch Flut.
Ich also nach Büsum an die Mole , Heringsfetzen raus und Biss...leider verloren. Wieder raus und Biss ; der erste Horni.
Nächster Wurf,nächster Fisch.
Meine 4 "Nachbarn" bekamen einen dicken Hals,denn sie hatten in 2 1/2 Std. zusammen nur einen Fisch.......
Und dann passierte das "Unmögliche".................Biss und Drill und wat ist dat denn ????
Da sprangen und tanzten doch tatsächlich 2 Hornis nebeneinander ; mein erster Gedanke war das einer den anderen begleitet.......aber nein bevor ich mich versah lagen 2 Hornis vor mir !!!!????;+ 
Der eine war gehakt und der andere hatte sich im Wirbel und der geflochtenen Hauptschnur verheddert.
Da ich nur mit leichtem Marschgepäck,also das erste mal seit was weiß ich ohne Handy unterwegs war,konnte ich leider keine Bilder machen.......
Ende vom Lied 7 Fische , total an allem zweifende Nachbarn und nen Sonnenbrand:q 

Habe lange überlegt, ob ich das überhaupt schreiben soll...............


----------



## theactor (1. Juni 2003)

Hi,

Reppi, Du DoublettenGott!
Wahrscheinlich hast Du genau auf DER Stelle gestanden.
Ich war gestern da und ein kleiner 12jähriger Fuzzi stand direktz so, dass er "auf" die Buhne werfen konnte. Er war der Fischgott und landete einen Hornhecht am nächsten > ca. 10-12 Stück(!!) Ich stand keine 5 Meter neben ihm und wurde mit zweien beglückt. Normalerweise halte ich ja nichts von HOTSPOTS und daneben wird nichts mehr gefangen..aber hier scheint es wirklich so zu sein.

Und..Du kannst stolz sein: Du hast eine neue Angelart erfunden:
Horniepöddern...

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## Reppi (1. Juni 2003)

@ theactor
Hallo Sönke; das mit dem Hot Spot ist absolut zutreffend !!!
Genau da habe ich auch gestanden , ich schätze das ist das Schlafzimmer und ich habe gestört   
Muß ich jetzt bei MS eine neue Kattegorie "Meerespöddern" beantragen ??? Sag was , Jörg !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2003)

...heute am frühen Morgen wollten Stephan, Hamsterson und ich eigentlich nochmal ein paar Dorsche fangen...Eigentlich....naja...
Es wurden dann "nur" ein paar Hornies....macht nix war Klasse....




Herr "Hamsterson" mit Hornhechtdrill :q 
Mehr Bilder findet Ihr hier


----------



## Ace (1. Juni 2003)

schoine Pic´s...man kann den Spass den ihr hattet deutlich erkennen:m


----------



## theactor (1. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@Dorschdiggler: immer wieder toll zu sehen, mit wieviel akri..Akreb...Sorgfalt Du Deine HP "auf dem Laufenden hälst..einfach genial!

Sage...zur Zeit ist das mit Dorschen unter Land wohl schwierig? ICh war neulich bis 0:00 in Brodten --nichts, vorgestern ein Freund in Weissenhaus bis 0:00 -- nichts und ihr momentan auch nicht ?! 
Was' los?! #c 

Auf bald,
Sönke#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2003)

danke Ace, danke Sönke....
tja, wenn ich wüsste, was los ist mit den Dorschis....
Vielleicht ist es wieder an der Zeit, ein klein wenig auf Zander und Aal zu fischen :q 
Werde ich nächstes Wochenende mal versuchen....Mein Kahn in Behlendorf schreit nach Beschäftigung....


----------



## Hamsterson (2. Juni 2003)

Moin!
@Dorschdiggler
Ich hatte 6 Stück. 
Übrigens, der Typ auf dem Foto war auch dabei.:q


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Oh-mein---GOOOTT!
Wer ist *das* denn  ?
Und was wächst ihm da für ein riesiges Geschwulst aus dem Rücken? Und wenn es aus Gummi ist: wo sind die Extremitäten?! 

 #h 
Sönke


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@theactor: ich fürchte mal mit den Dorschen könnte sich das bis auf weiteres erledigt haben... soll heißen bis zum Herbst.
Wir sollten es aber trotzdem jetzt Freitach versuchen, vielleicht gibt´s ja statt dessen noch ein paar Hornies.

@"DD": ich muß mich anschließen, wirklich sauber gemacht Deine Seite #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

schad.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Den DorschLümmel hätte ich gerne noch mal an der Angeln tanzen sehen....
Hornhechte....ja....schonn..ich konzentrier mich wieder eher auf eine SpätzünderMeFo  

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## miramar (2. Juni 2003)

ihr wollt freitag los...? wieder selbe zeit selber ort...?
hmmmm....#h


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

HI,

@miramar: Vielleicht wird es auch Dazendorf...da war ich noch nie & es würde mich schon interessieren auch da mal zu Angeln.
Mehr bestüümmt! bald hier...

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

...und nochmals...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...aber lieber Alex.....wer ist denn bloss der waldschrat ???
Ist ja voll zum Fürchten...


----------



## Reppi (2. Juni 2003)

Also ich glaube ich komme auch...........wenn Robocop und die Mumie angeln geht........ 
Ich bleibe am Rohr um zu schauen wann und wo.
Ich muß Dr. Theactor ja mein ein Haken-2 Fisch-Vorfach zeigen:q 
Gruß Uwe


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

@Reppi: I insist! Vielleicht diagnostiziere ich ja eine Schwangerschaft bei einen der beiden #h 

Gruß,
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

....gut Herr Dr.  
Vielleicht kannst Du mir dann bei meinem "Rückengeschwulst" hilfreich das Skalpell führen..... Ist schon eine leidige Angelegenheit und ungemein störend   :q


----------



## theactor (2. Juni 2003)

Hi,

Aber sicher, der Doc wird gerne bei Dir großzügig das Messerchen ansetzen...
ich meine, das Geschwulst ist wirklich schon a bisserl groß geworden! Und dann wachsen da noch Schnabelfische aus dem Körper...da muss wirklich mal komplett durchoperiert werden...

 #h 
Sönke


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

....lass uns das am freitag in aller Ruhe nochmal erörtern .....
Irgendwie fühle ich mich gar nicht so krank....
Im Ernst ... ich werde wohl erst später aufschlagen..... so gegen 20:00 Uhr denke ich mal.... und dann sicher wieder an der linken Seite.....


----------



## MichaelB (2. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Dorschdiggler: links DD oder links WH?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Juni 2003)

> links DD


 ....
genau da..... weil nochmal werde ich bei diesen Temperaturen nicht den Marsch in WH machen...dann lieber gleich in die Sauna....:q 
Da Dr.theactor gerne mal DD kennenlernen wollte, dachte ich, daß Ihr Euch schon einig seid....
Im Endeffekt ist es mir aber fast egal, da ich beide Abschnitte ganz gerne befische :q


----------



## miramar (3. Juni 2003)

...ich brauche dann aber einen Fremdenführer, oder genaue skizze, ab Autobahnabfahrt A1, ich bin letzte Woche einem Kollegen kurz hinter der BP links durch die Dörfer, dann quer durch die Felder, mal links, mal rechts gefolgt, blickt ja keiner durch...


----------



## theactor (3. Juni 2003)

HI,

also DD --*CHING*
gebont!

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## MichaelB (3. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@Miramar: es gab hier mal einen Scan mit exakter Wegbeschreibung zum Strand Dazendorf im Forum.
Ich hab das Ding abgespeichert könnte ihn Dir auch von zu Hause heute abend mailen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Josi28 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornies sind da!*

Hallo!!!!

Ich würde auch gerne mal auf Hornies Angeln.
Kann mir evt. jemand sagen wo man vom Raum Schleswig/Holstein---Hamburg
auf Hornhechte gehen kann.Bzw. wo man hin fahren sollte.

Mfg.Josi28


----------



## MoritzHH (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornies sind da!*

Moin liebe Leute,

so nachdem ich mir die letzten Wochen eure Berichte mit großem Interesse durchgelesen habe, hab ich mich gestern auch mal angemeldet. Ist teilweise echt hart wenn man täglich arbeiten muß und dabei im AB stöbert, aber wem sag ich das. Zum Glück gibt´s ja die Wochenenden. Wo wir gerade bei Thema sind, ich wollte so gegen 12:00 Richtung Fehmarn/Westermakelsdorf starten und bis ca. 22:00h fischen. Wenn jemand noch Lust hat mitzukommen, in meinem Kombi ist noch Platz und bei den Benzinpreisen doppelt gern willkommen. Ich wohne Nähe Flughafen Fuhlsbüttel und kann entweder Trittau oder HH-Horn auf die Autobahn, nur zur Orientierung. Wer spontan Lust hat schickt mir einfach ne PN. 

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen viel Erfolg am Wochenende...


----------



## theactor (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hornies sind da!*

Hallo MoritzHH,

welcome aboard und viel Spaß hier! 
Die Hamburger Boardfraktion wächst ja ständig weiter #6

@Josi28: Im Prinzip lassen sich alle beschriebenen Strände aus dem ominösen Angelf***** Ostholstein auf Hornies befischen.
Leider ist es jetzt wieder etwas kälter geworden; am besten fängt an warmen, sonnigen Tagen. Nutze auch nochmal die SUCHE-Funktion nach HORNHECHT > gerade in diesem Jahr gibt es dazu etliche Themen hier im Board! 

#h


----------

